# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Gramosti  [Sammarina A - Pascani - Paltinis]

## Apostolos

Μπορεί να μήν είναι απο Ελλάδα αλλα έχει σημασία για εμάς
Το SAMARINA M στην Κωστάντζα πρίν μιά βδομάδαSAMARINA M.jpg

----------


## gvaggelas

> Μπορεί να μήν είναι απο Ελλάδα αλλα έχει σημασία για εμάς
> Το SAMARINA M στην Κωστάντζα πρίν μιά βδομάδαSAMARINA M.jpg


 
Απόστολε μήπως μπορείς να πεις για ποιο λόγο?

Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Απόστολε μήπως μπορείς να πεις για ποιο λόγο?


Απόστολε έχω και εγώ ακριβώς την ίδια απορία με τον φίλο *gvaggelas*.  :Confused: 
Μήπως είναι εύκολο να γίνεις λίγο πιο σαφής?

Η μόνη υπόθεση που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να υπάρχει κάποια σχέση με το πιό κάτω ποστ του φίλου *Εllinis*, στο οποίο αναφερόμενος στο Κ\Ρ *AEGEAN 1* λέει :




> ...Παντως είναι εντυπωσιακό οτι κάποτε το καράβι ήταν ετσι.

----------


## Ellinis

Το SAMARINA M. ήταν αδελφάκι με το "δικό μας" ΑΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ και με το ΝΑRCIS που μετασκευάστηκε πληρως ως AEGEAN I.
Mάλιστα το ΑΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ είχε έρθει μαζί με το NARCIS για να μετασκευαστεί μαζί του ως κρουαζιερόπλοιο και είχε πάρει το όνομα ΖΕΑ. Τελικά μεταπωλήθηκε στις Μινωικές πριν ξεκινήσει η μετασκευή.

Υπήρχαν άλλα 3 αδελφάκια τους, ένα από αυτά είχε περάσει πριν 2-3 χρόνια από το Νέο Μώλο ως SANA S., ένα δευτερο ταξίδευε στη Μαγχη ως SAMARINA A., και ένα άλλο έχει διαλυθεί.

----------


## Apostolos

Με κάλυψε ο φίλος Ellinis!

----------


## a.molos

Αδελφό του Αγία Γαλήνη και του Samarina, ως Peris ( Sana S και τελικά Silver Moon), έμεινε αρκετό διάστημα ανενεργό σε Πέραμα και Δραπετσώνα.

RORO  PERIS.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και μετά απο μετασκευή απέκτησε car decks και τώρα εκτελεί charters

----------


## giorgos....

Το αδελφάκι του ΑΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ ταξίδεψε τα τελευταία χρόνια με το όνομα GRAMOSTI και δυστυχώς διαλύθηκε
 στις 15 Φεβρουαρίου 2014 στην Ινδία.
*Εδώ* μια φωτογραφία του με τα τελευταία του σινιάλα.

----------

